# Anyone else worried about infertility/how long it will take to get BFP?



## amy_2

I am worried about infertility due to a number of reasons, we haven't exactly started 'trying' yet, (but we did have a few instances where we used nothing because we had no protection and nothing happened).

But I am worried it won't happen for us as I know so many couples who are infertile and some have been through IVF too and still nothing. I also had an infection once, which i am worried could have damaged my fertility, although it shouldn't. And oh may have a low sperm count due to a congenital abnormality as a baby. 

I just wish i new how long it will take, and if it will even happen. My mum got pregnant every time (3 times) in the first month off the pill and she was in her 30's!!!! So obviously some people are super fertile and it happens super quick. I don't like not knowing if it could take 1 month or we could be infertile. I don't like how there are such different extremes!!!! :cry: 

If it were to happen in the first month I wouldn't try for one yet, but if I new we were infertile or 'sub fertile' then i would probably start trying for one, because i know you have to try for 12 months before moving to IVF and then there can be a long wait to get treatment.


----------



## toffee87

I worry too, my cycles aren't perfect off the pill and I don't always ovulate each cycle. 

OH found a lump a year or two back in his testicle, it wasn't cancerous luckily. I can't remember the name of it now, but it makes it lower than the other. The dr said it can cause problems with sperm production, as it can make the testicle warmer than normal.


----------



## Essie

I worry about this all the time. My parents were in their late 30s when they had me (I'm the eldest) and I wonder whether it was due to fertility issues, or simply that they wanted to wait. Unfortunately I don't really have a relationship where I can ask them. 

But it does worry me a lot.


----------



## PG5K

i worry because my husband is a lot older than me. I am hoping that because i am young ish (26) that we will hopefully be fine. 

My husband has never been married or had children before me so i just hope it is because he never wanted to. It has only been in the last month that he has changed his mind about wanting a baby with me.


----------



## aubreee

I am freaking myself out over that question sometimes!

I think it took my mom years to conceive me, although i don't know if they were actively trying to conceive all the time. gotta ask her about that some time safe lol
also i had an eating disorder for years and did not have my period due to this and i'm now massively worried that that might have affected my fertility

i just got off the pill friday and had my breakthrough bleed and keeping my fingers crossed for normal cycles, i'll be charting them. altough we're still not TTC that would at least calm me down i think

but i really don't feel good about waiting so much longer and i just hope OH changes his mind and wants a LO with me soon :nope:


----------



## booflebump

Me....OH is older, and I'm just scared we are going to be waiting forever for a baby....but PMA is essential! xxx


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Wow Amy, it's as if you're in my head! :haha: I think about this daily!! One minute I will be thinking about baby names and the next minute I'll be thinking about whether or not I'll actually be able to concieve!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Omg I worry about this all the time, I cant explain why I feel like this, or any particular factors that make me think we wont be able to. Ive just got this feeling.
Does the length of your cycle make any difference to your chances of conceiving? I know the average is 28 days, but mine tend to be 31-33days :(
Em xxx


----------



## Sherileigh

I just said this in another thread...try not to worry too much as you have no real reasons to worry yet! I was 32 and OH was 36 when we tried to conceive LO, we got pregnant 1st try! I thought for sure I'd have problems...you really just never know. Don't panic about things that haven't even happened yet, it certainly won't help! Just enjoy your countdown to TTC!


----------



## beccad

Hodge-Podge said:


> Wow Amy, it's as if you're in my head! :haha: I think about this daily!! One minute I will be thinking about baby names and the next minute I'll be thinking about whether or not I'll actually be able to concieve!

This is me too :dohh: Everyone I know has fallen pregnant either on the first attempt or by accident, and although I don't have any reason to believe that it wouldn't happen to me, there's no guarantees it will :nope: It'll probably be fine, but I'd hate to be trying for years with people asking me why we haven't got around to having a baby yet, when in fact we were on our third cycle of IVF or something like that and just hadn't wanted to tell people.

Emily, the length of your cycle has no bearing on your fertility, unless you have specific problems such as PCOS! The _average_ cycle is 28, but that means that loads of women will have shorter cycles and loads will have longer! 31 days is fine hun!


----------



## hopeandpray

I always wonder this, is testing very expensive?


----------



## toffee87

As long as you ovulate, a 30 something day cycle is fine  

A good cycle off the pill for me is 33-36. Average is anything between 26-35 I read some where, but plenty of people with longer cycles get prego!


----------



## zoe6660

i knw how u feel im worryed i been on the pill for a while now when i was younger im 20 now and i had another baby talk with fiance last night coz its playing on my mind it could take years or months soo he understands it and he sed wait for couple of weeks and we can start trying incase it take awhile im glad now but this month he knows i havnt taken the pill every night i dont think im that lucky to work this time but next month im not going back on the pill coz it could take ages and i dont want to be 25 when i get my 1st lol


----------



## aubreee

zoe your so lucky your OH agreed just like this. I'm 24 now and I feel its so my time to have my first now, but OH just doesn't see that. I'm gonna try and play the fertility card with our next baby talk. now hoping for regular cycles. 

how long does it usually take to get back to normal cycles after you have been on the pill?
I've been on it for 8 years and it's been a relatively high dosage one i think. does that affect the cylces?


----------



## Bunnylicious

i'm on the same page

I was on the pills for about 9 years! After I'd finished the last pack, I had my period 35 days later. 
This month is my 2nd try TTC.
I'm 29 y.o, so not so young anymore.
Today is day 11, still waiting for my ovulation day.
I'm so worried that it won't come. Gosh. It's so hard to stay optimist.


----------



## bartlettpear

bump!

I worry about this all the time. It is nice to see others out there, too.

Guess I shouldnt worry until the worrying time is here.


----------



## anniepie

Good bump Bartlettpear...I always worry about this- currently 32, OH's 36 this year, and latest is he's talking about WTT for another 2 years...so time's not really on my side, esp as I want 2-3 kids...it actually fills me with dread...


----------



## Twag

This constantly worries me I am 30, 31 in April and OH is 32, 33 in April by the time we TTC I will be 32 and OH will be 34!! This really worries me what if it takes us a year or more and then what if there are problems!

I chart now as I want to know what my cycles and body are doing but OH had problems with his testicles and had an operation on them in his early 20's so we don't know what effect that is going to have had etc etc the list goes on of my worries

I just hope that everything will be fine


----------



## BlaireUK

I'm also starting to stress out about this. We've spent 10 years preventing a pregnancy. Therefore I just assumed it will be so easy to fall pregnant and I expect i'll stress out if months go by when we start trying and we don't get pregnant. In reality I know it's not easy to get pregnant, especially when you read some of the posts from those ttc and those long term trying to conceive. 

It seems you worry when wtt, worry ttc, worry through pregnancy and then the worry really starts when they arrive!

My husband and I are fit and healthy 30-year-olds. I have regular cycles so surely the odds are in our favour?


----------



## beccad

Unless you've actually got good reason to be worrying, then assume everything is normal until you find out otherwise.

I think these sorts of sites attract a higher percentage of people who are struggling with TTC than is naturally representative of the general population. If you're having problems you'd want to find out more information and talk to other people in a similar situation to see what they've been trying etc., wouldn't you...

I think most people don't actively TTC, but just get on with regular shagging and see what happens!


----------



## swanxxsong

I definitely agree with the above post - ever since I started lurking around forums, I have noticed my fears suddenly escalating for really no reason. But it does kind of make me wonder about oh no, what _might_ happen while we're TTC?

But I keep telling myself that worrying won't solve anything, and that I just need to try and keep it positive, because added stress won't help the TTC process. :)

I am mostly just curious as to when my cycle will normalize itself once I'm off the BCP. That's my biggest fear - that it'll take _forever_ and my impatience will just cause me to explode. xD I know the realities of other possibilities that I could encounter along the way, but I'm trying to tune them out and like I said, focus on the positive. What's meant to be will be, and I just need to keep myself in check and see how it goes. 

Good luck, ladies! xo


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Terrified.


----------



## Twag

I have always been worried before I even came on here and tbh being on here hasn't changed that in anyway as I refuse to look in the other sections! 

I have become more worried since charting when I came off BCP as although I have piece of mind of being regular and ovulating (except for this month not sure what is going on) my cycles are only 23 days long which can mean that some months I will ovulate twice which when TTCing will be great but when not I just see it as me loosing even more eggs and my supply being depleated more quickly! :(


----------



## snowflakes120

I too am afraid as I am going to be 31 in like 2 weeks. Hubby is younger and will be 29 in 6 weeks.

I read that it takes someone in their early 30's an average of 9 months! I really hope it is shorter than that with me. I am really hoping within 5 cycles!! My 5 cousins all fell pregnant within 3 months and we are all within a few years of eachother. And I know my parents didn't have any problems. So that gives me hope. Just still there always be that doubt in the back of my head....


----------



## lilmissbroody

i am soooo worried even though i am young. we will be using donor sperm and initially iui to ttc. i really hope that i dont have to go onto ivf, it is my biggest worry.
it took my mum 26 year and 13 cycles of ivf tohave me and that was after 17 miscarages (some 2nd tri) and she lost my twin. i get so nervous and upset thinking what she went through.
i also think i dont ovulate, although could mistaken, as i only get a period every 6months or so.
hmmmmm...... =/


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldn't worry about it till it doesn't happen to be honest.

I am infertile, I have bilateral tubal occlusion (2 blocked tubes).

I always knew something was wrong.

Unfortunatly though you dont know till you try.

Good luck girls.

x


----------



## Twag

4magpies said:


> I wouldn't worry about it till it doesn't happen to be honest.
> 
> I am infertile, I have bilateral tubal occlusion (2 blocked tubes).
> 
> I always knew something was wrong.
> 
> Unfortunatly though you dont know till you try.
> 
> Good luck girls.
> 
> x

Just wanted to say good luck with your IVF, I hope you don't end up having to wait too long :hug:


----------



## MummytoSummer

It's so easy to say not to worry until you have good reason to but remember if you stress and worry about while you start ttc this could affect you falling pregnant.

I used to worry all the time, I'd been on the pill for 12 years and had had loads of missed pills throughout the years but never fell pregnant. When the time came to ttc at the age of 27 I came off the pill and fell pregnant first cycle so there really is no way of knowing. I'd taken a break from the pill a while back and my cycles ranged from 22 to 46 days! I was so certain I'd have problems getting pregnant.

Since having my dd I've not gone back on the pill and my cycles have settled down to being 32 days. I still get worried about secondary infertility now though. I think it's just one of those things that as women we'll never stop worrying about. 

X


----------



## lmnop

This terrifies me... my husband is already getting older. I don't want to turn this into a years long project!


----------



## CeeDee

I agree with swanxxsong and beccad! I&#8217;m 34 and I&#8217;ve decided not to worry because I really don&#8217;t know. I think hanging around TTC forums where people are having a problem was starting to make me worry, but I can&#8217;t compare myself to them. I&#8217;m just praying that I won&#8217;t have issues and if I do that I can deal with them.


----------



## bartlettpear

BlaireUK said:


> It seems you worry when wtt, worry ttc, worry through pregnancy and then the worry really starts when they arrive!

So true!


----------

